# what to eat



## NHhiker (Feb 8, 2005)

the last couple of years i have hike dwith friends, we have eaten a variety of things. ranging from MRE's and Mountain House meals to cans of tuna and Ramen noodles. I have seen other hikers eating much better things. I am wondering what you guys eat, where you get them,  how much they cost, and what is needed to cook them.

thanks


----------



## cantdog (Feb 8, 2005)

For less than 1/2 the price of Mountain House, I often save the $ and the special trip elsewhere and get "Big Soup" by Fantastic Foods.  Jumpin' Black Bean, Country Lentil, Cha-Cha-Chile and potato corn chowder are all @400-450 calories per cup and fill you up solid.  They are significantly lower in sodium than and Ramen variety.  To accompany them, I often bring cheese already sliced.  For snacks, Pop Tarts are a favorite because they are equally high in calories as any nasty energy bar and you won't break your teeth biting them.  However, care must be taken not to crush them in your pack.  Trail mix is also one of the usual suspects.


----------



## pedxing (Feb 8, 2005)

In the summer, I prefer to go stoveless.  I bring dried fruit, nuts, trail mixes, trail bars (esp. Cliff and Odawala), breads that won't crumble in my backpack (whole grain bagles, for example) and sausages and cheeses that don't need refrigeration.  Most of these I can  get anywhere (I look for sales and stock up, or go to Trader Joes if I see no really good deals elsewhere).   The sausages and cheeses I get from a local Italian deli and speciality shop.  The owner usually helps me select a varied selection of delicious stuff, and lets me sample the cheeses freely to pick out ones I'll like.

When I do take a stove, I usually take a selection of dried ready meals from the supermarket as well as a vials of butter flavored oil and/or olive oil.  Dried tortellini, Thai Noodle and rice dishes, Fantastic Foods products, all kinds  of rice and beans meals are great.   I 've explored the supermarket, keeping calorie info (the more calories per ounce the better), and cooking time in mind,  picking out things that looked promising.  You can save on fuel by pre-soaking many dried meals, keeping them in the water while boiling, and by turning the stove off a little while before the meal is done and letting it cook a little more as it cools.

Also, if you can get to an Asian speciality shop (especially a Korean or Chinese one) - you can find all kinds of Ramen type meals that are much interesting  than the usual supermarket Ramen.


----------



## cbcbd (Feb 8, 2005)

Some things I usually include in my menu 

Breakfast foods:
-bag of cereal
-energy bars/breakfast bars
-oatmeal (but only if mixed heavilly with something like oreo cookies)
-oreo cookies 
-PB sandwich

Dinner:
-powder mashed potatoes
-ramen noodles or other type of noodles
-those little cans of meat - SPAM?- they might look sketchy, but are compact and it's nice to add non freeze dried meat to your meal at least once a week - I personally love the little sausages - Yum!
-cous cous - all time favorite and a staple trail food of mine

And in general and for other eating times I always have:
-powder milk - adds flavor to some dishes
-a bag of GORP
-energy bars
-nutter butters, oreo cookies, choc chip cookies (they come in assorted 12-packs)
-jar of PB - this one is INDISPENSABLE!! Can be added to almost anything 
-whole loaf of bread - very light, very compressable and extendable, and usually will last a whole week
-seasonings - salt, pepper, adobo, garlic powder, etc...
-cheese

With my general ingredients together with my preferred staples I can usually experiment and concoct interesting things that lighten up my taste buds and fill my needy stomach with delicious calories


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh, I hate it when my knees start to hurt during any hike.. Mostly from the downhill tromping.

I enjoy most  Hannaford's oatmeal for breakfasts, sandwiches for lunch, and Mountain House freeze dry meals for dinner. Nothing is as good as olive oil with garlic in a frying pan as a base starter meal. Now add some goodies! 
_________________
Live well, laugh often, love much!!


----------



## pedxing (Feb 8, 2005)

Funny I was missing the breakfasts and lunches.   When alone, I have dried fruit and trail mix for a light breakfast and don't have a lunch -  just snack along the way. 

With a stove, sandwiches with peanut butter are favorite lunches. Oatmeal with some raisins is a fav. breakfast.


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 8, 2005)

You bet ped,

We get to hike in about 2 weeks.

Very kewl !!


----------



## pedxing (Feb 8, 2005)

Mtn - I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## madman (Feb 10, 2005)

I like pedxings meal plan ,simple tasty and no prep. I bring a stove, pot and mug ,spoon.  I f you cant just pour hot water on it i dont bother. The only dishes i wash are the mug + spoon. If you rip the top off your oatmeal the packet holds just enough water you can eat right out of it . Why spend time on clean up when there is brandy to drink and stars to see.


----------



## Weary Wanderer (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh, you mean on a trekk ...Well usualy it does not take me that musc time, so I only carry along the non-perishable products and some personal utensils. It's not a problem to get something to snack in a duty free...  :angry: 

_Hm nice smiles_-yeah


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 17, 2005)

In the winter, I like the Fantastic Food soup as they have less sodium than most other brands and the local supermakets stock them. In the summer I enjoy a good sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Weary Wanderer (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, certainly. I always include hot dishes in winter thanks.


----------



## madman (Feb 17, 2005)

Weary Wanderer ; You lost me. What is a trek compared to a backpacking trip? I eat about the same on a one nite trip or five nite. If you cant eat it out of the package or pour hot water on it I dont put it on my back. I am not trying to be wise but what is a duty free? Have to go , my daughter is packing for a school trip  too your city this weekend .


----------



## Weary Wanderer (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Madman, do you really drag along all that food which you usualy "consumpt" omn a trail? Usually a trail, e.g. on AT, takes a week. I don't know, but carriying along water bags,  dry rations, taking care of them, minding their expiration day...Hey, we are off not for a picnic. Really, no offence. Better care about such little things as gear, itinerary and enjoying the pristine beauty.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 18, 2005)

I like to make salami and cheese sandwiches on those little mini bagels, yummy   
Fantastic foods black bean soup, mmmmm.
and hot tang tea in the winter.


----------



## madman (Feb 18, 2005)

I noticed you all mention Fantastic Foods. Ihave never seen this here in ct is it like Cup A Soup, or is it something you simmer. Can you find in most grocery stores?


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 18, 2005)

Hannafords & Shaws carry them and I'm certain other large supermarkets carry them also. It is a wonderful backpacking freeze-dried soup as the contents weigh only 2 ounces and the rugged plastic coated cup about another ounce. And the meal is big. In fact the cup has large letters that read "Big soup." I've opened the seal and added more goodies and glued it before. Once not as well as I wished!  They also contains way less than half the sodium as most others. E.g. about 18% vs 50%+. 

Each soup is all natural w/o artifical flavors, preservatives, and no msg. The price is way less that the others also. Heat the water, pour it in and in just 2-3 minutes start eating. Try a couple of their soups on a cold day. You'll  taste way we like them. 

www.fantasticfoods.com or 1.800.288.1089 will hook you up with a store that carries them.  Enjoy!


----------



## madman (Feb 20, 2005)

I tried the Fantastic Foods Couscous + the Cha Cha Chili this weekend GREAT STUFF.  THANKS. As I am a minimalist I will put the contents in a small zip loc and find a slightly larger mug than i now use. Weary Wanderer seems to think I carry tons of food and gallons of water .I carry enough to live. Last time I looked [Pristine Beauty ] was good for my head but didnt do s#@t for my tummy. And when you need water go for the nearest stream dont carry any more than you need. NH Hiker asked what everyone eats , I say again keep it simple and lite eat gourmet at home


----------



## Weary Wanderer (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi madman, Fantastic Foods offers its customers all kind of products of different kinds of preparation. They even have special 'packages' for vegetarians, some special diary or in the contrast dietary offers. I think they are quite popular, so I would go with an "yes" answer to yor question.



			
				madman said:
			
		

> I noticed you all mention Fantastic Foods. Ihave never seen this here in ct is it like Cup A Soup, or is it something you simmer. Can you find in most grocery stores?


----------



## blacknblue (Feb 21, 2005)

Shouldn't have read this before lunch... now I'm hungry!
Lots of good suggestions and new things for me to try.  Personally, I like to bring along Carnation instant breakfast thingys: lots of the stuff you need and easy to do with powdered milk.  I eat a pretty moderate breakfast usually--dried fruits, granola, etc., snack throughout the day, and eat a big dinner as I settle down for the evening.  My favorite snack mix is simply a box of Low-Fat Granola w/ Raisins cereal (Kellogg's?) mixed with a 20-oz. bag of M&Ms.  Simple, yet oh-so-good!  Dinners are my time for a hot item such as the stuff already mentioned (couscous, pastas, prepared meals), and a bagel to mop up whatever's left over at the bottom of the pot.
Of course, the best part is going to GH Pizzeria in Lincoln when I'm all done.


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 21, 2005)

Many backpackers eat various bars for breakfast. I do too and agree 100%, they're perfect; light weight, no cooking, an instant meal, no cleanup, hit the trail fast. Yet on some backpacks I feel the need to treat myself to a special feast. Other than oatmeal, freezed dried meals and soup, I feel the need to eat something more than them, or a bagel or 3. I've been known to bring frozen turkey bacon and eggs, canned beef stew, and frozen fish/shrimp.  After some days on the trail, I often feel the need of a big, solid meal and don't mind a mere 2 or 3 lbs extra. After burning a 3500 calories during a day of tramping, sometimes the big meal with a fine beverage just soothes my soul. And why not? It brings forth happiness and allows a great night's sleep!
_________________
_Live well, laugh often, love much._


----------



## twigeater (Feb 22, 2005)

For suppers I usually bring some "base" items, then some "add mes."  The base can be mashed potato, mac&cheese, tortellini, rice meals, etc.  The add mes are dehydrated onions, veggies, cheese, foil pouch meats, whatever....all are made with minimum cooking time (5 minutes) or just add water.

Breakfasts are oatmeal, mountain house eggs, precooked bacon...stuff like that.  

Lunch is whatever - snacks on the trail, foil pouch tuna on tortillas, cheese and crackers, hummus...


----------



## MtnMagic (Feb 22, 2005)

Mountain House meals are so tasty, I love them!

At Shaws this week thru Thursday all Fantastic Food soups are 3/$4. Stock up time.


----------



## coberg (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't believe no one mentioned MREs in this list!  No brainer these days, just open and eat!

I read through this thread quickly, so if someone did mention them, sorry!


----------



## madman (Mar 29, 2005)

MREs YUCK!!!


----------



## MichaelJ (Mar 30, 2005)

Fantastic Foods soups - yuck!

Actually, I've gone over to just bringing Ichiban noodles for backpacking trips. Cut up some hard cheese (Gruyer, mostly) into them and that's dinner. This year I may even toss in dehydrated green peas. Mac & cheese makes a fine substitute for the noodles, too.

If I'm cooking for more than myself, I might bring a boil-in-bag of white rice and a foil pouch of lentils (Ethnic Gourmet). It's heavy, but for multiple people the weight's amortized and they're yummy.

I love the foil pouch tuna, hummus and pita bread for lunches or snacks. Maybe a hard-boiled egg. If I have the space, I'll bring a small bag of potato chips (mmm - salt!) otherwise crackers, usually Goldfish.

I started out with all freeze-dried meals and instant powerbars; now I accept the weight and bring some real food because it's just so worth it.


----------



## Weary Wanderer (Mar 30, 2005)

Only once tasted Military Meals' beef stew :angry: I think those first WW trench tins looked and tasted the same. Does anyone prepare anything by himself on his trail? 



			
				coberg said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one mentioned MREs in this list!  No brainer these days, just open and eat!
> 
> I read through this thread quickly, so if someone did mention them, sorry!


----------



## madman (Mar 31, 2005)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Fantastic Foods soups - yuck!
> 
> 
> I started out with all freeze-dried meals and instant powerbars; now I accept the weight and bring some real food because it's just so worth it.


                                                                                                                                                          I started out the other way  . My big thing other than weight is clean up. Dried meats and trail mix work for my salt craveings. I know a lot of people hate wal mart but try there trail mix! You cant make better for the price and they have different varities[/quote]


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2005)

Top ramon.. A small jar of peanut butter..
some humus.. A few pitas..
A stick of summer sausage and a big hunk of cheese...

And beer..


----------



## madman (Apr 1, 2005)

I go with brandy ! You need to take into consiteration the weight to buzz ratio.  [yes i know of other lighter substances but i get tested for work]


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 7, 2005)

A friend carrys MRE's even on day hikes, I will say the freeze dried Ice cream is pretty tasty, it's not the real thing but then again it transports on your back much better.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 8, 2005)

Ice cream travels just fine in a pulk sled midwinter.


----------



## pepsi (May 25, 2005)

Didn't see them mentioned:
Enertia meals are my new favorite for a hot meal. I picked some up somewhere a few years ago and now they have them at EMS. Tip: Use an ounce or two less water than the directions call for and crush the sauce up in the baggie before adding it to the meal. They're smaller than the Mountain House so it might not be enough for some people but they taste great.

For lunch I usually just have a foil packed tuna or chicken mixed with  one of those small packets of mayo on a tortilla or pocket bread.

I snack all the time on dried fruit and such so by the time I stop to eat I don't really need a big meal.


----------



## NHhiker (Jun 2, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> And beer..



yeah, that would be great after a long day of hiking. but unfortunately im only 14 and cant exactly get it whenever i want :roll: . i really cant wait till 21 comes round'  :beer:


----------



## pizza (Jun 2, 2005)

Whatever you eat, one thing to avoid when picking your camping food is trans-fats. Look at the ingredients - if you see the word "Hydrogenated," don't buy it. Because of public pressure, many food companies are now leaving trans-fats out of their foods, so there are now plenty of options that don't use the stuff.

Unfortunately, Mountain House still has trans-fats in most of their foods. So does Campfood. Alpine Aire is usually pretty good.

I won't repeat the reasons why you want to avoid it - but you can do a search on trans fats or hydrogenated fats to find out.


----------



## pizza (Jun 2, 2005)

By the way, Top Ramen noodles have taken out the trans-fats, Maruchan hasn't.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 2, 2005)

Agreed, all transfats are not good for you. 

Thanks pizza!


----------

